# gas is not going to the carburetor john deere snowblower 1330se



## soupi (Nov 24, 2015)

Finally attempting to start my snowblower since last winter, doing a electric start... i tried pumping the gas (by pressing the button) but it seems like it is not going to the carburetor.. how do i fix it and what could be the possible issues?

thank hyou


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Soupi :white^_^arial^_^0^_

There might be loose crud inside the tank plugging the fuel line or you may have a tank that has a screen and it's plugged.

I'd pull the line off at the carb and see if you get fuel. If you do it might be the needle stucking in the carb sealing off the fuel inlet.

If no fuel flow at the carb I'd take it loose from the bottom of the tank and see if you get fuel. That would let you know if it's plugged in the tank.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you sure this machine either doesn't have a fuel shut off valve or the valve is on?

If there was a lot of water in the gas it could have frozen in the fuel line.

If the primer hose is broken or came off then pushing the button on that will do nothing.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

walk us thru how you are trying to start your Briggs and Stratton built 1330 SE. It could be a number of simple things. Also what is your B&S engine model type? (Snow series 1450?)


----------

